# Affordable longbows



## bobby jingo (Jan 20, 2019)

Can anyone suggest brands of sub $400 longbows?


----------



## D31 (Feb 13, 2019)

If you don't get caught in the trap that you have to buy new, the list is endless. I buy all my bows used, the same way I buy my trucks. I have bows that are thirty years old and the only way you can tell is the serial number on them. If a bow is taken care of age doesn't matter at all. With a little patience and looking around you should be able to most custom bows for half or less the cost the original owner paid. You won't get that new car smell but that wears off quickly anyway. Good shopping.


----------



## rgriff (Jun 2, 2014)

There are plenty of good used longbows you could get for $400. I really like the Morrison Dakota. I've never owned one but the Martin Savannah looks like a decent bow for that kind of money and used ones pop up quite a bit. Pronghorns are nice also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2018)

Omega Longbow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krex1010 (Nov 16, 2015)

Check out Maddog Archery....really solid shooting, custom bows and extremely reasonable prices.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Shootable mass produced longbows start around $200. Samick makes a number of them. The Greatree Solo is another example. There are many. I have two Samick SLB. Everything goes up from there.


----------



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

bobby jingo said:


> Can anyone suggest brands of sub $400 longbows?


'
https://www.southwestarcheryusa.com/products/scorpion-longbow
'
'
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUg0Ua8IFBY

'


----------



## huntmaster70 (May 26, 2006)

Check reviews for the Galaxy Ember -$199.00


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Never shot one but read a lot of good reviews on Bearpaw Slick Stick.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Galaxy black ridge longbow. I got to shoot one. Fun bow at 190.00 or so.

Not a TD, but a nice hybrid.

Twig archery I think has them.


----------



## atvinton (Jan 9, 2019)

Search for reviews of Maddog and Omega, and you'll find a lot of people saying that they compare well to much more expensive bows. If you can't shoot both in advance, I would personally call up both bowyers and see what their backlogs are and go based on that.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Omega. Kegan makes fantastic bows.


----------



## Toelke55 (Feb 19, 2019)

D31 said:


> If you don't get caught in the trap that you have to buy new, the list is endless. I buy all my bows used, the same way I buy my trucks. I have bows that are thirty years old and the only way you can tell is the serial number on them. If a bow is taken care of age doesn't matter at all. With a little patience and looking around you should be able to most custom bows for half or less the cost the original owner paid. You won't get that new car smell but that wears off quickly anyway. Good shopping.


I agree with this 100% I bought a Toelke Whip used for $400 that I absolutely love


----------



## Grandpa Bill (Aug 23, 2012)

bobby jingo said:


> Can anyone suggest brands of sub $400 longbows?


6ft Red Oak board from Home Depot for 10.00 bucks - Volume I & II of the Bowyer's Bible and a little guts to try something new. Total cost is tremendous because after you make your first one, you never stop making them. 



Bill


----------



## GrayGooseShaft (Apr 11, 2014)

It is a buyers market, you can get a lot for your buck in a used bow. There are short reflex/ deflex bows from 54 to 60", Longbows with pistol grips, and straight bows that string up to a classic 'D' shape. Hunting bows, target bows. 

A used Kanati is usually priced around 350 to 400.


----------



## Arkie-Guss (Jan 25, 2018)

I second the used Kanati, if you can find one...I picked up an older 2 pc Turkey Creek longbow in your price range that shoots as well as any of the customs I’ve had over the last 15 yrs., message me for more details on the TC, it may be available..
Jr.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

bobby jingo said:


> Can anyone suggest brands of sub $400 longbows?


There are several here that have suggested Kegans Omega, and I'll be one to add to that as an inexpensive well produced bow. It is a hypbrid style 2X4 that for a lumberyard product is surprisingly smooth even at my slightly longer draw... and while if blindfolded I might be able to tell the difference, after an hour of shooting two or three different longbows of the same variety... 21st Century and Martin Bamboo Viper, Very smooth, silky almost, to little stack flat bow style... you probably couldn't tell the difference between them by the end of the session... I was reminded of a song, thinking about this... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1ZJiBHh-Yw


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't believe anyone asked how you plan to use this bow. There are a lot of great used (and new) bows in that price range but what do you primarily want to use the bow for?


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I prefer a classy old bear off of Ebay for $150 to $20, especially with tiger wood.


----------



## bobby jingo (Jan 20, 2019)

penumbra said:


> I don't believe anyone asked how you plan to use this bow. There are a lot of great used (and new) bows in that price range but what do you primarily want to use the bow for?[/QUOTE
> 
> I plan on hunting with a longbow in the near future.


----------



## bobby jingo (Jan 20, 2019)

Grandpa Bill said:


> bobby jingo said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone suggest brands of sub $400 longbows?
> ...


 I just completed a red oak board bow the other day. I'm looking for an affordable left handed bow to start on. I recently discovered that I'm crossed eyed dominant and I'm looking to switch bow hands.


----------



## Mgw7989 (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve heard good things about omega longbows


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

Rms gear has some I believe. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dstoltz (Jul 28, 2017)

omega longbows


----------



## Joe Bishop (Aug 14, 2018)

I like the quickness of the recurve and the simplicity of the longbow. Been eye balling the Martin Savannah for a while but now I have shoulder issues.


----------



## Stunchy (Aug 12, 2016)

My Omega Imperial is a great bow. It was 385 when I purchased. I think they are 450 now. I think his original is still under 400.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Omega, I think he offers a finish yourself, ( stain) a bit cheaper, and they're awesome bows


----------



## claytondinkins (Sep 5, 2015)

Buy a good used one. My favorite bow was bought used for $250


----------



## claytondinkins (Sep 5, 2015)

Crooked stick bows are very affordable and great shooters


----------



## EdmundPenyngton (Dec 25, 2018)

This is pretty much at the top of your budget, but the Bear Montana is a great longbow for that price point, IMO. It was the first longbow I bought, and I don't plan on getting rid of it any time soon. 

You might be able to find a gently used one at a better price.

(I tried to post you a link for you to see the bow, but apparently, my post count isn't high enough to let me do so... A quick google search for "Bear Montana" yields plenty of results.)


----------



## buddyb (Oct 7, 2008)

Bear Montana


----------



## bbrummon (May 16, 2008)

My Omega is great. I have an Imperial IPE. It shoots like my ILF recurve setups. No hand shock, smooth and very easy to shoot. 

I had a imported value longbow ($200) and cracked at full draw on me, see thread "RIP Samick LB". I had that one only 2 years. Not much of a value if you have to replace those that often. I woun't be getting a replacement for it. It had lots of hand shock and was a change to shoot well.

Omega will give you the best quality for the money.

Bob


----------



## AzadM (Mar 5, 2019)

I just got a very nice deflex/reflex longbow from Pardus Archery - Brazil! Very well done, smooth and precise bow. They only have a facebook page.


----------



## Izzy6675 (Jun 30, 2019)

I love my Bearpaw slick stick


----------



## builderman (Oct 7, 2017)

As already stated, I would by used. However, there are several bowyers that make bows in that price range. Omega, Maddog, Rich Emerys Stik bows, to name a few.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Omega Longbow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He beat me too it. So I will second, or third, or 1,024th, or whatever is appropriate.


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

Very nice, did you throw backing on it?


----------



## kayak (Jun 20, 2019)

Several years ago I bought a 40# OMB Ozark Hunter- I think it was just under $200. It’s actually a Samick bow. Nice bow, smooth shooting. After a few years it suddenly delaminated while being drawn- quite a surprise. I emailed the distributor, and they immediately sent a replacement that I still have.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

If it is to be a hunting bow I would vote for an Omega.


----------



## jrogers88 (Jun 25, 2016)

Omega is great but towards the top of your price listed. For lower price maddog has a few models ranging from a short mild r/d to a string follow hill style within your price range. Another to look into that produces very nice bows for cheap is k2. They are here local to me and make a great product. K2 doesnt have a website but can be found on Facebook


----------



## 3R Shooter (Apr 14, 2011)

If you have been shooting a recurve till this point, the Mesa longbow has a nice "familiar" grip to it. They shoot pretty good and comes in well below your budget too. Just one to consider. There is a YouTube video as well. I cannot share a link, but you can find them at 3Rivers Archery.


----------



## Sinemetu (May 16, 2010)

I really like the look of the recurve, but the longbow has that Robin Hood nostalgia.


----------



## Steven1965S (Sep 13, 2018)

can't go wrong with the bear paw slick stick, comes with a 30 year warranty and is under 400.00


----------



## DrewCov (May 21, 2019)

I love the look of the Maddog Follower Extreme and Mountaineer. They are both right around the 400 mark. Have not heard from anyone saying they have shot one though.


----------



## DrewCov (May 21, 2019)

That is a lovely bow.
I do not have the guts to try something like that yet. 
Perhaps one day.

I too am left eye dominate and right handed. Probably just going to stick with the right hand bows though.


----------



## ragimmatrix (Jul 26, 2019)

Old mountain mesa on 3rivers . 259


----------

